# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Međunarodni tjedan dojenja - Vjesnik

## Irchi

http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2008/08/02/60A60.PDF
http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2008/08/02/61A61.PDF

----------

